# [OT] E-TV mette online il documentario sul Free Software...

## redmatrix

Qualche giorno fa su un canale satellitare è stato mandato un documentario sul software libero.

Dopo numerose richieste di molti appassionati la rete tv che ha messo in onda tale documentario ha deciso di renderlo disponibile su internet (gratuitamente) a questo indirizzo.

http://www.tech-channel.com/page.asp?CPG=2&DD=2811&CC=410&CTN=1&BRW=1&UID=0

NOTA PERSONALE:

Questo documentario IMHO non è precisisimo nello spiegare le cose ma almeno le spiega in maniera semplice, quindi, per amore della comunità fatelo vedere a quante più persone possibili

Grazie

----------

## CarloJekko

Meglio  Revolution OS...

P.S. la donna presentatrice pronuncia APACHE APASC( come sci)

ma non si pronuncia APACI ( uh-pach'-ee)? Ma che caiser di documentaio è, se sbagliano pure le pronunce?

Secondo me è un pò arraffazzonata... poteva uscire meglio

----------

## redmatrix

Guarda che in italiano si chiamano apasc in americano si chiamano apaci. Se non mi credi guardati i 2000 films western che sono stati tradotti in italiano  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

non vorrei dir cazzate, ma mi sembra che l'intervista sia quella registrata a milano, durante l'incontro in facoltà di filosofia... posso dire... c'ero anch'io  :Laughing:  !

Coda

----------

## CarloJekko

Lo sò ma i 2000 film sbagliano perchè si dice Apaci... Perchè tu dici FBI (EF BI AI) o EFFE BI I? M.I.T. Mi Ai Ti o MIT? E come se un'inglese dicesse paizza  invece di pizza... pest invece di pasta...  sono nomi non traducibili.. non è come antonio che si traduce antony... non credo di aver reso l'idea... cmq...

PEACE AND LOVE  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

beh, io mi riservo di dire: Apaci, EfBiAi, e MIT  :Wink:  Sono italiano, inglese, o semplicemente libero  :Razz:  ?

Coda

----------

## cloc3

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Sono italiano, inglese, o semplicemente libero  ?
> 
> 

 

Distratto?  :Laughing:  .

Come tutti, d'altronde.

Il pezzo è un windows media player.

Non sono attrezzato per i wmp. Se ne vale la pena, mi attrezzo. Ma asicuratemi che non mi tirate il pacco...  :Razz: 

----------

## flocchini

Carino il documentario... Pero' in effetti metterlo in formato wmp mi sembra un po' un controsenso  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Sono italiano, inglese, o semplicemente libero  ?
> 
>  
> 
> Distratto?  .

 

eheh, no dai: distratto prevederebbe che io cambi dizione, mentre sono fermo nei miei "errori"  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Non sono attrezzato per i wmv. Se ne vale la pena, mi attrezzo. Ma asicuratemi che non mi tirate il pacco... 

 

in realtà é un asf: puoi' leggerlo con xine, dopo averlo rinominato  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Carino il documentario... Pero' in effetti metterlo in formato wmp mi sembra un po' un controsenso 

 

non so: in realtà il documentario é per chi usa windows, non per chi usa già linux  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## CarloJekko

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non so: in realtà il documentario é per chi usa windows, non per chi usa già linux 
> 
> Coda

 

Infatti  :Exclamation: 

----------

## redmatrix

Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma in italiano gli inglesismi si possono pronunciare indifferentemente in tutti e due i modi e cioè o pronunciandoli letteralmente oppure usando la pronuncia originale e se non ricordo male si possono anche commettere tranquillamente errori di declinazione, di persona etc.

Per esempio posso dire senza problemi "ho visto due films" oppure "ho visto due film". Grammaticalmente sono entrambe valide. Ora se è vero quello che dici tu, come giustificheremmo cose del tipo  "scannerizzare"? E siamo sicuri che si dica così? Perché non "scannare" oppure "scandire"? Senza pensare poi a sigle tipo ONU, NASA, etc (vengono pronunciate in italiano non in inglese).

Quanti di voi hanno mai sentito dire la "Set'Up"? Io si, si tratta della bevanda gassata "Seven Up" meglio conosciuta come "7 up" ma la gente la chiama Set'Up o Sette Up. Vaglielo a dire che è + "corretto" pronunciarla nella lingua originale, la grammatica comunque darebbe ragione a loro  :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

concordo con redmatrix, ripensando ai miei trascorsi umanistici direi che tecnicamente trattasi di "prestito linguistico" e pertanto e' perfettamente lecito pronunciarlo come piu' ci aggrada  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> Vaglielo a dire che è + "corretto" pronunciarla nella lingua originale, la grammatica comunque darebbe ragione a loro 

 

Ok. La grammatica fotografa un fenomeno di anarchia incontrollabile.

Tuttavia, in un mondo ideale, il tentativo di identificare una linea personale sarebbe una questione di correttezza e buon gusto che non sempre abbiamo la correttezza di adottare.

Anche per questo, prima, scherzavo con Coda: non solo si dichiara fermo nell'errore, ma anche addita la cosa come indice di libertà.

A proposito... leggete la mia firma  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Il fatto è che la parola apache (apaci) è una parola onomatopeica... ossia riproduce il suono della parola che una tribù di indiani d'America usava per chiamare il proprio popolo... Quindi se tu dici Apash (con sci) non pronunci il nome di questa tribù, e quindi non vai ad usare il nome corretto con il quale i programmatori del suddetto software hanno voluto  ricordare appunto una parte della storia Americana... Secondo me  nei films è stato tradotto Apash per una questione di cacofonia o una cosa del genere... Cercherò d'nformarmi...

Cmq pure io quando chiamo il software dico Apaci... mentre se voglio indicare una serie di truzzi in mezzo alla strada dico.. guarda sti apash  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Simbul

Molte di queste pronunce sono figlie di un'epoca in cui si considerava che un nome inglese non sarebbe rimasto nella testa degli spettatori o dei consumatori.

Se chiamate i jeans "Levis" invece che "Livais" e il dentifricio "Colgate" invece che "Colgheit" fate lo stesso errore di chi pronuncia Apasc invece di Apaci  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> Se chiamate i jeans "Levis" invece che "Livais" e il dentifricio "Colgate" invece che "Colgheit" fate lo stesso errore di chi pronuncia Apasc invece di Apaci 

 

??? D'accordo per colgate, ma Levi Strauss é bavarese  :Wink:  In questo caso sono gl'americani che "sbagliano"*  :Wink: 

* come quando si sono inventati il nome Deanna, per poter pronunciare Diana... solo che noi siamo cosi' scemi che Lady D. La chiamiano ancora LAdy Daiana... ma si puo' essere piu' pirla ?  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## Simbul

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ??? D'accordo per colgate, ma Levi Strauss é bavarese  In questo caso sono gl'americani che "sbagliano"* 
> 
> 

 

Uhm su questa mi sa che hai ragione. Cmq il concetto era chiaro, spero  :Wink: 

----------

## assente

parla come mangi  :Smile: 

Se gli Apache (apaci) si chiamano così è giusto pronunciarli tali, riguardo le marche ognugno le pronuncia come vengono GNOME(Ghnom o gnome), colgate o colgheit(dipende dove ti trovi),.. mentre per gli acronimi (non leggibili) e plurali stranieri.. italiano senza dubbio, kde(kappa di e), mit(mit), un computer 2 computer.

Provate a dire a vostra mamma di comprare 2 "mais"(mice)  :Laughing: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Mia madre direbbe semplicemente... quale verdummaio lo vende...

----------

## CarloJekko

Riesumo questo post per dare 1'altra piccola info (che credo molti già sanno) e che sono venuto a conoscenza sbariando un pò su internet, cercando di risolvere un prob con apache2

Il nome pare derivi dal fatto che è nato come una serie di patch di un server preesistente nato dalla NCSA; da qui la  leggenda che il suo nome derivi dalla frase "a patchy server" e quindi apache (apaci)  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> Guarda che in italiano si chiamano apasc in americano si chiamano apaci. Se non mi credi guardati i 2000 films western che sono stati tradotti in italiano 

 

Cavoli io ho sempre detto APASC ...

----------

## SilverXXX

Acnhe io ho sempre detto apasc.....  :Embarassed: 

Ma mi impengerò in un'opera di formazione alla epersone che conosco.

Cmq, cosa dice il documentario (un pò più in dettaglio)?

----------

## Alberto Santini

ahahha non solo dico "apaci", ma mysql lo dico "maisicul", tcl "ticol", tetex "tetec"  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## CarloJekko

si dovrebbe aprire un thread sulle "esatte pronunce" dei vari sw secondo me  :Wink: 

----------

## pava_rulez

 *Alberto Santini wrote:*   

> ahahha non solo dico "apaci", ma mysql lo dico "maisicul", tcl "ticol", tetex "tetec"   

 

Maisicul cos'è, il database preferito dai leghisti? Chiedo scusa per la cagata, ma mi è venuta spontanea...

----------

## SilverXXX

cmq è mai si chiu el  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> P.S. la donna presentatrice pronuncia APACHE APASC( come sci)
> 
> ma non si pronuncia APACI ( uh-pach'-ee)?[...]
> ...

 

si infatti, gli americani dicono "apaci"

ma è anche vero che chiamano linux "lainax"

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> Maisicul cos'è, il database preferito dai leghisti? Chiedo scusa per la cagata, ma mi è venuta spontanea...

 

looooool questa me la scrivo muahahhahaha

----------

## CarloJekko

Inftatti Linus Torvalds lo disse.. se lo pronunciate alla finlandese è linux in inglese è lainux  :Confused: 

----------

## funkoolow

per tornare IT, si potrebbe avere un link permanente? al momento mi sta scaricando un doc titolato "Upgrade Palmari_Ita.wmv"  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## federico

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> per tornare IT, si potrebbe avere un link permanente? al momento mi sta scaricando un doc titolato "Upgrade Palmari_Ita.wmv" 

 

Non solo al momento, ma gia' da qualche giorno, io ho visto solo quello infatti...

----------

